# Betta and Emerald Eye Rasboras



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a 10 gallon very planted tank with one betta. I checked Aqadvisor. The stocking level is fine, but it mentions the aggression of the betta.

I am not sure if my betta is aggressive or not. He never bothered the nerites. He pretty much hangs out in his floating planted bedroom.

Can anyone please offer comments, suggestions on the compatibility of emerald eye rasboras and a betta?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Rasboras are extremely peaceful. As planted as your aquariums are and you get 6+ you should be fine. I have never had a Betta aggression problem with my Ember Tetras and Dario which are quite small. I believe our heavier planting makes a huge difference in alleviating aggression and stress. I've noticed most of those who have problems have lightly planted tanks. Just my observation, though. ;-)


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Rasboras are extremely peaceful. As planted as your aquariums are and you get 6+ you should be fine. I have never had a Betta aggression problem with my Ember Tetras and Dario which are quite small. I believe our heavier planting makes a huge difference in alleviating aggression and stress. I've noticed most of those who have problems have lightly planted tanks. Just my observation, though. ;-)


I currently have 8 in my 20 gallon. I am so excited to be able to put these in with Marshawn. I really like these emerald eyes, but I want to get Microdevario kubotai and Sundadanio axelrodi "Blue Form" in this tank; it will bmuch more colorful with the red and marigold honey gouramis and the leopard danios.

I totally agree with you on the heavier planting. IMO, it just makes for a healthier environment all the way around, not to mention there is not a prettier way to decorate the place than with a planted tank and fish ..these tanks can just transform a room.

All I want for Chistmas, lol, is a dutch planted Truaqua with a dwarf puffer...only 103 days to go!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Now to catch the little buggers..definitely gonna have to lower water, need to do a water change anyway.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Catching rasboras was a piece of cake, unlike the neon tetras that darted into the plants: they are acclimated and schooling around. Marshawn came out and took a peak; he doesn't seemed to be phased by them at all. This is such a nice addition to this tank


----------

